#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Palladio

## FiëstaLj

http://users.skynet.be/cyberdance/DSCF0013.AVI
http://users.skynet.be/cyberdance/DSCF0014.AVI

de filmpjes zijn wat donkerder uitgevallen dat het in werkelijk was... maar dat krijg je wel es met goedkope digicams <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

Bijgewerkt door - FiëstaLj op 18/11/2002  19:56:49

----------


## reflection

hmm ziet er wel leuk uit idd wat donker...wat hing er allemaal??zie redelijk wat licht...ziet er zo uit als n redelijk grote zaal..hoeveel mensen waren er?

francis

----------


## FiëstaLj

zaal passen zo'n 2000 man in

wat hangt er:
12 goldenscan's 3
10 goldenscan's 2
10 tigerscan
20 goldenspots 1200
24 stagecolor 300's
10 af 1000 strobo's
3 sgm strobo's
10x acl
10x 4blind
200 par 64's
30 par 36's

misschien dat ik nog iets vergeten ben, maar dat was het zo'n beetje..

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## DjJeroen

Ziet er wel heel goed uit. (klopt het dat er geen geluid bij zit?)

Wat voor stuurtafel(s) gebruik je?
Dit is toch die discotheek waar jij werkt?

Heb nog ff een hele kleine opmerking, in 2e filmpje zie je aantal spotjes/scans in het blauw maar 1tje is beetje rood (of oranje)!?

Zie dat je ook heel wat parren hebt hangen, gebruik je die nou nog veel?
<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten Jeroen

----------


## movinghead

Erg fijne theek..

Waar ligt dat nou... Helden?

<center>----------In het theater willen we leven zien, in het leven theater----------</center>
<center>----------- Check my profile -----------</center>

----------


## FiëstaLj

Zit idd geen geluid bij (ligt ook aan die goedkope digicam)

het geheel wordt nu nog aangestuurd door een avolites diamond II maar wordt snel genoeg vervangen door een diamond 4...

Dat die ene rood is.... tsja het gobowiel zit niet helemaal goed.... zelfs clay paky heeft dat dus


dit was een goldenspot 1200... die het manko had..

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## PowerSound

Ik zie NIETS. Zwart.

Site versie 7.3 ! Mijne Nexo kan ni in den auto... (zeker niet met die subs... )

----------


## B-there

Voor degene die het willen weten..

Palladio is een Discotheek in Helden (Noord-Limburg)

Voor meer info en o.a. fotoootjes check de site..

www.palladio.nu

----------


## groenteboer

Heej FiëstaLJ,

Wie is da meiske da daar regelmatig achter het licht staat ?? Die mag best in de schijnwerpers staan hoor <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## FiëstaLj

Dat is een van de vaste Lightjockettes....

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## groenteboer

Naam ?

----------


## Mathijs

Ik ben nooit zo snel onder de indruk van licht maar dit ziet er wel erg strak uit!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maar ik heb: AMC CD8,  AMC 1100, 2 AMC CVT 2030 (buizen!)
Sony MDS 503 md speler.
3 paar Monster interlink 300
2 Van del Hul bi-wiring speaker kabels (zilver, the cleartrack).

----------


## B-there

Ja he!
Maja, over dit merk is al zo vaak een discussie gevoerd, dat wil ik nu dus niet doen.
Ja qua audio klinkt het daar ook niet verkeerd (D&B).
Ik denk trouwens dat veel lichtmieten die met bandjes meekomen met een lekker gevoel staan te werken achter die Avolites Diamond en met zo'n bak licht.

Grz!

B

----------


## FiëstaLj

sorry bart maar daar ben ik het dus niet echt mee eens..

dat d&b klinkt totaal niet, dan had erwin (de eigenaar) beter wat meer uit kunnen geven en er meyer in kunnen hangen ofzo..

maarja... wie weet in de toekomst...

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## B-there

Ja dat vind eigenlijk ook wel Tijs<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>,
het geluid blijft een beetje achter op de hoeveelheid en kwaliteit van het licht dat er hangt.
Met een systeem als Meyer was ie inderdaad beter af geweest.
Of mischien een systeem van Axys.. Gezien de vele optredens die er plaats vinden.
En om de naam 'theater' wat meer vorm te geven.

Grz!

B

----------


## FiëstaLj

Tsja de naam "disco dans theater" heb ik altijd al een beetje maf gevonden..

maarja, tegenwoordig ben je ook uitgaanscentrum in plaats van discotheek
of dance cafe in plaats van jeugdsoos <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

trouwens palladio is veel disco, weinig dans theater <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## B-there

Ja maar ik vind dat Palladio toch met recht 1 van de betere uitgaanscentra van Nederland is. Ze hebben een goede naam, fantastisch licht, afentoe leuke acts en bandjes... What more do you want?
Oke.. Top geluid. Ja dat mag nog iets beter. (Het kan altijd beter)

Ik raad trouwens iedereen hier op dit forum aan er eens naar toe te gaan (vooral dus de lichtmieten..).
Zie de site voor het programma.
www.palladio.nu

Grz!

B

----------


## FiëstaLj

alleen het publiek is een beetje tam... dat bedoelde ik dus met weinig dans...


en als er weinig gedanst en gefeest wordt vind ik de sfeer meteen een stuk zakken moet ik zeggen....

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## B-there

Tja, gelukkig hoef je ze nog geen sla te gaan voeren<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Tam publiek mischien wel ja..
Maar jij staat daar met een dikke p*k achter die Diamond II<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

Grz!<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

B

----------


## spark4d

hm,mm theater en Axys 
heb ik al een jaar of 2 niet meer gezien of gehoord hoor
D&B .. niks mis mee hoor

----------


## B-there

> citaat: hm,mm theater en Axys 
> heb ik al een jaar of 2 niet meer gezien of gehoord hoor
> D&B .. niks mis mee hoor



Wat bedoel je hiermee???

Grz

B

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door B-there_
> 
> 
> Voor degene die het willen weten..
> 
> Palladio is een Discotheek in Helden (Noord-Limburg)
> 
> Voor meer info en o.a. fotoootjes check de site..
> 
> ...

----------

